# Will gas locker hold an 11 and 6Kg Gaslow



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm having a Gaslow system fitted on Friday but it looks like I won't be able to get an 11Kg Gaslow alongside my existing 6Kg Propane which is the way I wanted it set up.

The plan was to install an autp-changeover so that if the Gaslow 11Kg ran out it would switch to the spare Propane bottle.

However, the locker looks so small that it won't accomodate the larger bottle. Anyone had this configuration on their Voyager? Or do Swift know what can fit in there.

Any advice or help would be much appreciated. 8) 8)


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Had the same problem with my voyager so will watch with interest.At the moment just running on 1 gaslow cylinder.Can't see any other way,but it does kind of defeat the object. :roll:


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Gas*

I have seen your posts and will let you know

regards
Kath


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gaslow*

Hi

Is anyone able to provide the dimensions of the 11kg cylinder as this may be of help...

Russell


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello
I thought the Swift Kon-tiki 679 had room for 2 x 13kg gas bottles is this not the case


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gas*

Hi Kennyo

Yes indeed. My 679 has 2 x 13 kg Calor cylinders in it. The previous van was the same, later converted to Gaslow.

I raised the point about dimensions for the Gaslow cylinders as this might help Kath or whoever determine what the locker can actually hold on a Voyager.

Russell


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Gaslow 6kg 492mm High x 246mm Dia

Gaslow 11kg 580mm High x 304mm Dia

Pete


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

You guys are sooooooo helpful. Thanks a million. Ovalball, how long does the 11Kg last you? The option is I suppose to have a 6kg Gaslow and the 6kg Propane, but if that only lasts as long as an 11kg Gaslow then I may as well just have the 11kg on it's own and then I won't need more stainless steel pipes and an autochange connector etc.


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi
I have one of each the gaslow is used all the time and calor as a back up its worked ok so far but as there is more and more lpg filling stations I would think more about going for all gaslow. 

Russel = thought it was your mh being changed to gaslow


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

As ! only have the one bottle I tend to top it up everytime I go out !So not really sure how long it lasts.I have fitted a guage on it but they are really only a rough guide


----------



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

Not same motorhome but this might help.
I have a Bessacarr E560, the locker is big enough for 2 6kg calor bottles, but not an 11kg Gaslow and 6kg bottle. So I have fitted an 11kg Gaslow and a 3.5kg Calor Propane Cylinder. The Calor is just in case I ever run out or to tide me over until i refill the gaslow. Benefit is less weight and a lighter cylinder to change at the dealers. Just how much gas do you need to carry before you see another refill point?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

short-stick said:


> Just how much gas do you need to carry before you see another refill point?


Good point.

I started with a 6k gaslow and a 6k calor.

After a two month tour of northern England and remote parts of Scotland, I found that I had only topped up the gaslow and the calor had remained unused. I was able to do this because of the frequency that we cme upon LPG outlets.

As soon as I got back I exchanged the calor for a 13k gaslow and still only just top up the one tank.


----------



## BIGLAD (Oct 8, 2007)

*Gaslow*

We have two 11k that replaced the two 13k calor cylinders. The space looked very small but they fit a treat.
On second bottles and the gauges still don't work. That said no cheaper way to buy gas.

Good luck
Chris & Maurice


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi Biglad,

But the space in the Voyager not only looks small, it IS small.

:wink:


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

peejay said:


> Gaslow 6kg 492mm High x 246mm Dia
> 
> Gaslow 11kg 580mm High x 304mm Dia
> 
> Pete


 If you have a Swift s/d the gas door is only 270mm so not much help in getting an 11kg in as i said to kath swift need to increase door size to400x500 would make life easy for all. will look to see if can get a 6kg one here in, France.


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Well thanks everyone for your help. We had the system fitted yesterday at Premier Motorhomes in Chichester West Sussex.

The best we could do was an 11kg in the locker. We will get a small 3.5 propane as a spare. Premier guys did an excellent job so thanks to Chris Sean and the team. Can thoroughly reccommend them. Reasonable price too.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

It was lovely to meet you both yesterday! Remember, the kettles always on if your down in the future, so by all means pop in and say hello. 
Also, thank you very much for your kind comments.

Take care!

Regards,
Chris
Premier Motorhomes of Chichester


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

Try again!
I looked up the price for 1 GPL bottle at ProAccecessories in France. The price is 692.50 Euros -for a 13 kilo bottle.
If anyone is coming down my way I will ask them to bring 100 x 6 kilo bottles as methinks there is a handsome profit to be made here somewhere!!
:roll:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Can we have that in English please, you have lost me!


----------

